# Do you build your own agility eqipment?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to start getting equipment to work with my dogs in my backyard, though none of my dogs are as of yet in any agility classes. (Working on that.  ) I'm guessing it would be cheaper to build my own rather than buy it online. I'm going to take my list of needed supplies for a jump to a hardware store, figure the cost, and then compare it to the cost of the lowest price I can find on Ebay.

I watched a YouTube video for instructions on how to build a jump. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPsMxK1-LzU was the one I found the easiest to follow (for some weird reason), just in case you wanted to see how I was planning on making my jump. That video says I'll need: 
2 - 10' PVC pipes - 1" diameter
2 - PVC crosses
6 - caps
2 - PVC "T" junctions
2 - furniture fittings (A term from another youtube post. The said YouTube post suggested getting PVC elbows because they couldn't find the furniture fittings) 
I'm also going to see if the hardware store has the black thing that the guy in the video was using to cut the cups. Gotta see if the salespeople know what it is, lol.

This is the black thing: (Sorry the pics are so large!)



So I was wondering if anyone here builds your own equipment? If you do, do you do it similar to the posted video or differently? If you simply buy, where do you buy from?

I'm also going to buy a piece of plywood to use as a "tippy board" to start building confidence in my dogs for a teeter totter - that will be later on. The "tippy board" was suggested on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vXA6heHmjI . This sounds like a great idea as most of mine are leery of crossing over a fallen baby gate. :doh:


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's another site I've looked at before, but never got the chance to do it

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20296555,00.html


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/how-to-build-a-3-part-dog-agility-course/index.html

https://www.pinterest.com/brumzoo/diy-dog-agility/


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Hector4! I'll keep those sites in mind.

As of right now, looking on Ebay, I found a jump for $29.93 (shipping included), also a set of two jumps and 6 weave poles (capable of angling & spacing) for $79.21 (shipping included). ...Maybe I don't know what I'm looking at but it might be cheaper to buy them online rather than make my own. :/

Edit: wording


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yea tell me about it. I feel like diy will be more expensive and only worth it for the hobby.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's a bit of a let down for me. I kept hearing how it would be cheaper to do it myself. I do like diy projects. Gives a lil' pride to doing it myself. (If done correctly, HA!) Plus, if I build it myself I could have it _today_, lol. But I don't know. I'll see how much it'll be when I get to the store.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have made my agility equipment and been very happy with everything except for weave poles. That black thing is a miter box to help hold the pvc still. Handy thing to have around. It is cheaper to make your own jumps as pvc is very inexpensive but buy good weave poles.

The table I am using was made back when I started with Sassy so is over 15 years old now. Have replaced the top and sand painted it. It is too small and very low but not tippy. I did good on this one. Sassy lost points from sliding off tables so downing on a low table when moving at speed was the way to practice the table for her. Really nice to have a table. 

Made many PVC weave poles, waste of time. The PVC base messes up the dog's movement through the poles and they are too lightweight.

Now I have 4 way Ts to make jumps, a lucky find at a thrift store but 2 10' PVC lengths and 3 Ts plus a cap or two to cut into jump bar cups are all you need. These look like the way I made my first few sets of jumps. http://www.ammothedachshund.com/2012/03/27/diy-build-your-own-agility-jumps/ Cut a couple caps into 1/4s for jump bar cups and screw on the uprights. The easiest way to make the cups is to mark the cutting lines and attach it to a board with a single screw in each quadrant. Cut on the lines, unscrew and there you are, screw as you like on the standards. Make it fancy by gluing it all together and adding caps to the tops and bottom supports but it isn't necessary. This design has a permanent lower jump height. I make 4' wide jumps that are 3' tall but 5' jumps would be better if you have the room. You don't need supports on both sides if you have a bottom bar. I only make a couple of different heights, cups every 2" aren't really necessary. I tried the adjustable cups made from Ts but they don't slide well, were finicky to make and are more expensive. 

Extend the standards and add a top bar to support a tire. I just found a bicycle tire and wrapped with tape then hung it with a couple of long bungie cords. The tension seemed to hold it in place alright. This was in the olden days before displaceable tires were even thought of. Since this one wasn't needed for long it was fine for my needs. I just put jumps next to one another to train doubles and triples. My dogs have been fine on those so after they figured it out I didn't need to practice at home so no permanent ones needed. 

A 10 pack of Ts is $2.60, 3 10 lengths of pipe would be a couple of dollars each and caps are $.33 so 2 4' wide jumps would cost roughly $10. I can cut 1/2 and 3/4" PVC with a bypass lopper so didn't even buy a special $7 PVC ratcheting cutter until I wanted to work with wider pipe. 

I made my teeter as well. Found an adjustable one on ebay and copied it. This one looks more or less like what I made. The board attaches with the metal fittings that are used to attach wooden planks to round metal fence posts to PVC a size larger than the PVC of the base itself. Since that has to be put on before the rectangle is glued it was a miracle I did it right the first time but I did. Mine is now about 8 years old and looks fine. Since there were a couple of different pipe diameters and odd fitting sizes needed there was a lot of muttering to myself in front of the PVC shelves at the store let me tell you!
http://www.agilitygear.com/Adjustable-Dog-Agility-Teeter-Totter-SeeSaw-Base-p/13030.htm

My yard isn't large enough for a full size A frame or dogwalk so I have just made trainers from odd bits. Hinge bolted through at top and sturdy hooks bolted through to hold strong chain so it stays where it belongs. A 6' long doubled up plywood desk top was the last one I made, cut in half, hinged and chained and it was fine until the plies started to come apart this year so into the trash it went, might have been 10 years old at that point. Get to make something again I guess. A couple of old doors would work if I went out and found them. Add a topping of thin ply if they need it and it would be quite nice a trainer. This needs to be sand painted and check about battens.

I use a ladder flat on the ground for training rear end awareness. Max loves that one and we would put it into the little sequences we did at home as an additional obstacle. You can just lay a number of poles, broom handles and the like for the dog to walk/trot through if you like.

Do make up some sort of wings for the jumps as well. Sassy had a horrible time with wings at her first few trials as her class didn't use them at the time and I didn't know to train them. The school packed all equipment in a truck and wings aren't easy to deal with when setting up and taking down daily! Add another T to the top of the standards with a bit of pipe facing away from the jump with fabric laying across or just put patio chairs on either side of some of the jumps.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i build some stuff myself but never had to cut any pvc pipes or parts. I get it all at lowes.
i buy poles, the things to connect the poles and the "saddle" parts that let you change the hight of a jump. same for wave poles. a jump costs like 8$ or less depends on how many poles you want per jump


----------

